# Dónde vais los domingos?



## Espy

Hola a todos:

He encontrado la frase "¿Dónde vais los domingos?" en un libro didáctico! ¿Es válida?
Pensaba que no era correcto omitir la preposición *a* ("A dónde vais...").  

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Peterdg

Sí, es correcto. Eso el lo que dice el DPD al respecto:


> *3.* Cuando el verbo implica movimiento, para indicar destino, pueden emplearse las formas _a dónde_ (o _adónde; _→  adónde, 1) *y *_*dónde*, _aunque es más frecuente el uso con preposición: _¿Adónde vamos? / ¿Dónde vamos?; No sé adónde me llevan / No sé dónde me llevan._ Debe evitarse hoy el uso de _a dónde_ (o _adónde_) para indicar estado o situación (→  adónde, 2):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _¿A dónde está el director?_


----------



## AllegroModerato

Incluso diría que queda mejor "dónde" que "adónde". Me explico. Para mí, el adverbio "adónde" implica un desplazamiento hacia un lugar (a dónde). En el ejemplo de Espy se pregunta por el lugar que suelen visitar los domingos, no por el viaje que emprenden. No sé si tiene sentido lo que estoy diciendo. Ya me lo diréis.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues no, en mi opinión. El verbo ir implica necesariamente un desplazamiento.

Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

Creo que son usos regionales, acá por ejemplo "adónde" y "dónde" se usan casi con la misma frecuencia.  
-¿Adónde/ dónde vamos?
- Vamos adonde/ donde quieras. 
- ¿Adónde/ dónde queda tu casa?
Y conicido con Lurrezko en lo demás


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Incluso cuando no implica desplazamiento, como en tu último ejemplo?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Lurrezko said:


> Pues no, en mi opinión. El verbo ir implica necesariamente un desplazamiento.
> 
> Saludos


¿Seguro? Si yo digo "voy a clase de guitarra cada miércoles", creo que el verbo "ir" tiene el mismo significado que "asistir". El desplazamiento no tiene mucho que ver.


----------



## Lurrezko

Para mí lo tiene todo que ver. Para asistir a una clase hay que ir previamente.


----------



## Pixidio

> ¿Seguro? Si yo digo "voy a clase de guitarra cada miércoles", creo que el verbo "ir" tiene el mismo significado que "asistir". El desplazamiento no tiene mucho que ver.



A menos que vivás en el mismo lugar físico en donde (o adonde) recibís tus clases de guitarra, necesariamente debes desplazarte hasta allí. Así sea un paso, estás cambiando de lugar y eso conlleva desplazamiento.


----------



## miguel89

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Incluso cuando no implica desplazamiento, como en tu último ejemplo?


Sí:_ ¿adónde está?_ etc.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Vale, sí, pero insisto que en mi ejemplo la idea de desplazarse o viajar no es el significado principal del verbo "ir".


----------



## Lurrezko

miguel89 said:


> Sí:_ ¿adónde está?_ etc.



Ah, gracias. Ese uso resulta extraño donde yo vivo.

Saludos

PD: Allegro, yo creo que aunque consideres que en tu ejemplo el sentido es el de *asistir*, en este verbo también está implícita la idea de desplazamiento. Asistir es concurrir en un lugar, para lo cual hay que desplazarse.
_
¿Adónde vas los miércoles? A clase de guitarra._


----------



## Peterdg

AllegroModerato said:


> ¿Seguro? Si yo digo "voy a clase de guitarra cada miércoles", creo que el verbo "ir" tiene el mismo significado que "asistir". El desplazamiento no tiene mucho que ver.


Allegro,

Eso es _hineininterpretierung_. También en neerlandés "ir" implica un desplazamiento y dirrección. Considera qué auxiliar utilizas en neerlandés para formar el perfecto de esta frase (voy a clase) y te darás cuenta de que en neerlandés también implica desplazamiento y dirección.


Lurrezko said:


> Ah, gracias. Ese uso resulta extraño donde yo vivo.
> 
> Saludos


Y también para el DPD que dice que hay que evitarlo. (ver la cita en el post #2).


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Con cualquier verbo de movimiento diría "adónde" porque en la respuesta aparece la preposición "a" para indicar el destino.
¿Adónde vais/ adónde me lleváis...?   Vamos/ Te llevamos al cine/ a casa/ a China.

Si no tiene movimiento diría "dónde", y la respuesta sería con "en".
¿Dónde estáis/ dónde vivís/ dónde coméis?   En casa, en el cine, en un restaurante, en China.

Sé que mucha gente dice "¿Adónde vais?", "¿Dónde me lleváis?.  No sabía que era correcto, tampoco que se podía escribir "A dónde"


----------



## Pixidio

Son usos regionales del "dónde"... Por supuesto en mi último ejemplo lo mejor sería "dónde queda tu casa" pero lo cierto es ambas opciones se usan casi con la misma frecuencia.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Entonces, ¿para vosotros son igualmente válidos "dónde" y "adónde" en la frase de Espy?


----------



## Lurrezko

Para mí sí.

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Para mí no. De ninguna manera. En la frase de Espy, considero válido sólo *adónde*, a pesar de la opinión de la RAE que considero funesta, porque como ya se ha dicho, el verbo _ir_ implica *siempre* movimiento.
En Chile, he notado que muchos niños dicen ahora algo como "¿_En qué colegio vas_?". En mi época de colegio eso habría sido causa de burlas, pero parece que ahora es normal, al menos, entre algunos. Exactamente así de mal me suena ¿_Dónde vais los domingos_?


----------



## miguel89

Las cosas de la lengua no son tan rígidas, hombre. Uno puede sentarse a la mesa, o esperar a la puerta. Son vestigios de valores antiguos de la preposición que ha ido perdiendo con el tiempo.


----------



## Aviador

miguel89 said:


> […] Uno puede sentarse a la mesa, o esperar a la puerta. Son resabios de valores antiguos de la preposición que ha ido perdiendo con el tiempo.


Pues, ¿tú dirías _sentarse en la mesa_, o algo así? ¿Es decir que dirías también que estás sentado ahora mismo _en el computador_ y no _al computador_? Pues, no creo. Yo me siento _a la mesa_, a menos que tenga las nalgas en ella. En todo caso, se trata de un caso diferente al que aquí se trata. Para empezar, _sentarse_ no expresa desplazamiento, al menos no en la medida en que lo hace _ir_.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, _sentarse_ implica poco desplazamiento, tanto menos cuanto más bajo es uno En cuanto al uso de dónde/adónde, lo veo análogo al de dónde/en dónde: a menudo se suprime la preposición, aunque lo suyo sería ponerla:
_
- ¿*En* dónde pongo los libros?
- Ponlos *en* la estantería.

_Un saludo


----------



## Pixidio

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, _sentarse_ implica poco desplazamiento, tanto menos cuanto más bajo es uno En cuanto al uso de dónde/adónde, lo veo análogo al de dónde/en dónde: a menudo se suprime la preposición, aunque lo suyo sería ponerla:
> _
> - ¿*En* dónde pongo los libros?
> - Ponlos *en* la estantería.
> 
> _Un saludo



Y si les digo que también decimos (nosotros, los incultos del centro de la Argentina): "¿Adónde pongo los libros?", ¿da para 10 _post_ más el tema?


----------



## miguel89

Los incultos de mi barrio, también. Y el tema ya dio como para 10 hilos, 10 posts más no son nada.


----------



## edw

AllegroModerato said:


> ¿Seguro? Si yo digo "voy a clase de guitarra cada miércoles", creo que el verbo "ir" tiene el mismo significado que "asistir". El desplazamiento no tiene mucho que ver.



Estoy con Allegro. El verbo "ir" en su ejemplo tiene el sentido de "frecuentar un lugar". La idea de "desplazamiento", por más esfuerzo que se haga, es sólo una consideración que se hace por homogenización de matices partiendo del significado original del verbo. La acepción en concreto es esta. Leanla bien:

*ir**.* (Del lat. _ire_).


*16.     * intr. Concurrir habitualmente. _En verano, vamos __a __la ciudad

_Desde mi punto de vista, decir aquí que "ir" tiene la idea desplazamiento de forma necesaria, es como decir que la tiene *reunirse *en_Me reúno con Marcos los jueves_.


----------



## Pixidio

Edw, según la Física, si uno cambia de posición por el medio que sea, está desplazándose. Esa es una verdad universal.
Si un lugar se frecuenta significa que no estamos permanentemente en él; de modo que para poder frecuentarlo, primero debemos movernos hacia ese lugar. 

En reunirse no veo tal implicancia, básicamente porque, aunque para llegar a la reunión con fulanito haya que moverse, el significado del verbo no implica el estar en un lugar, cosa que si incluye el significado de ir.  Si bien la realización de ambas acciones lleva implícito un movimiento, la alusión que hace "ir" de ese movimiento es mucho más directa que la de cualquier otro verbo.


----------



## edw

Es que lo que la oración de Allegro pregunta no es _hacia dónde *se desplazan* los domingos_ sino _qué lugar *visitan* o *frecuentan*_*. *La idea de desplazamiento es un ruido semántico bastante lejano e ignorable, (mantenido en la frase original por la presencia física del significante "ir" )

Pero temo que en esto no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo. Si acercan el oído siempre se va a escuchar el run-run al final.


----------



## torrebruno

Pixidio said:


> Y si les digo que también decimos (nosotros, los incultos del centro de la Argentina): "¿Adónde pongo los libros?", ¿da para 10 _post_ más el tema?


Yo uso la regla, que me va bien, de responderme a mí mismo la pregunta:
...dónde pongo el casco? En la mesa. Entonces es en dónde.
...dónde está la clínica? En la calle Mortadelo y Filemón. Entonces es en dónde.
...dónde vas con mantón de Manila? A lucirme y ver la verbena. Entonces es adónde.
...dónde pongo los libros? A hí. Entonces es adónde.


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> Yo uso la regla, que me va bien, de responderme a mí mismo la pregunta:
> ...dónde pongo los libros? A hí. Entonces es adónde.



¿Dónde los pones?


----------



## torrebruno

A hí. ¿No es *a*dónde pongo lo libros, como dice Pixi?


----------



## Pinairun

─¿Adónde/Dónde los llevo?
─A la biblioteca. 
─¿Y dónde/en dónde los pongo?
─En el tercer estante de la izquierda.


----------



## Pixidio

Torre, es indistinto. Según las ganas de pronunciar la a... 

Permíteme una corrección mi estimado: "ahí", no "a hí". 
Saludos.


----------



## torrebruno

Pero si pregunto adónde vas, me dice que a casa o a Francia, por ejemplo.
Así que si pregunto adónde pongo algo me dirán que a hí o a llí, ¿no?


----------



## Pixidio

¿Dónde pongo tus cosas? Ponelas por ahí. 
¿Adónde pongo tus cosas? Ponelas por ahí. 
¿Dónde estarás por la mañana? A la facultad. 
¿Adónde estarás por la mañana? En la facultad. 

Al menos para nosotros, que parece que somos quienes más abusamos del "adonde" no tienen ninguna diferencia, son exactamente iguales e intercambiables.


----------



## edw

Permítanme contribuir con algo, compañeros. El uso de las preposiciones está determinado por el sentido del verbo, es decir, cada verbo admite complementos con unas construcciones con unos preposiciones pero a veces no con otras:

_Saludo *a* Juan_

_Saludo *en* Juan_

Esa "a" en saludo nos está indicando algo: que ese saludo tiene un destinatario. Podría no tenerlo (el destinatario) y entonces diríamos

_Yo simplemente saludo. _

No implica un destinatorio: la acción de saludar puede comenzar y terminar sin que se especifique un destinatario ni oracionalmente (es decir, verbalmente,) ni mediante el contexto. Aquí "saludar" implica hacer "señas de saludo". 

En el caso de _voy_ no pasa lo mismo. Si digo:

_Simplemente voy_

Eso necesariamente implica un destino que se ha de alcanzar cuando termine la acción, pues la acción de ir a un lugar es progresiva y termina cuando se ha llegado al punto del espacio que nos interesa (nuestro destino). 

Desde este punto de vista, es que el hablante puede omitir las preposiciones (o yo pienso que lo hace), porque no afectan el sentido de lo que está diciendo. 

Y en este caso de la pregunta ¿a/dónde vais?, pues donde es adverbio de lugar: es el destino. La preposición "a" en este caso puede ser considerada tan superflua como "en", en la construcción:
_
Estoy *en *donde mi abuela_ 

Construcción de "en donde" considerada redundante por la RAE en su _Nueva _gramática_ (_aunque eso no es importante: _lo sabemos).

¿O siempre preguntaríamos "¿*En* dónde estás?" y diríamos "Estoy *en *donde mi abuela?" _O dicho de forma más estándar:_ ¿siempre preguntaríamos "¿*En* dónde estas?" porque responderíamos "Estoy *en* mi casa"?
_
Reciban un abrazo.


----------



## torrebruno

Estimado edw:
Presento las siguientes alegaciones:




edw said:


> Y en este caso de la pregunta ¿a/dónde vais?, pues donde es adverbio de lugar: es el destino. No siempre. Adverbio de lugar no es adverbio de destino: "¿Dónde vais?"? (Cuando ya se ha relatado que se viajará próximamente de polizonte en un crucero, por ejemplo). "*En *un camarote exterior", "*Dentro *de una chalupa", etc.
> La preposición "a" en este caso puede ser considerada tan superflua como "en", en la construcción:
> _
> Estoy *en *donde mi abuela_
> 
> _¿O siempre preguntaríamos "¿*En* dónde estás?" y diríamos "Estoy *en *donde mi abuela?" _O dicho de forma más estándar:_ ¿siempre preguntaríamos "¿*En* dónde estas?" porque responderíamos "Estoy *en* mi casa"?
> _Personalmente pregunto sin preposición -"¿Dónde estás?"- porque espero respuestas que pueden empezar con montones de preposiciones: _a, ante, bajo, con, contra, en, entre, tras_ y alguna otra que se me quede en el tintero.


Por eso mi hipérbole del _a hí_ y _a llí_ de hace un par de respuestas.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## edw

torrebruno said:


> No siempre. Adverbio de lugar no es adverbio de  destino: "¿Dónde vais?"? (Cuando ya se ha relatado que se viajará  próximamente de polizonte en un crucero, por ejemplo). "*En *un camarote exterior", "*Dentro *de una chalupa", etc.



Sí, tienes razón. No siempre. Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Recibe un saludo.


----------

